
Hashcat LUKS Support - octosphere
https://hashcat.net/forum/thread-6225.html
======
cmurf
Re: vfat on Linux, any UEFI system has a vfat EFI System partition, so it
might be useful to check for this file system.

Re: The first sector, a.k.a. VBR (volume boot record or volume boot sector)
might validly be non-zero as non-UEFI bootloaders can write to this location.

